# Turning An Edsel Into A Mustang



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

New Article - Turning An Edsel Into A Mustang 
http://ammoguide.com/?article=pricescorner/130701


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Nice looking rifle have you dinged the wood yet?

Never look a gift Chuck Norris in the mouth, because he will bite your damn eyes off.


----------

